# Filtration basics for saltwater



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of freshwater people want to try saltwater, but don't know what filtration to start with. Here's some options on how to do it:

Super cheap and easy:

1. Keep it simple for your first saltwater tank; you can get more complex later.
2. You can start with a "fish-only" tank, with fake things, and regular play sand one inch deep. One pump to circulate water.
3. Lights don't matter for fish-only; get cheap, or nothing at all. Or set it by a window. Fish feel safe in the dark.
4. No sump or canister is needed. That's right, no “filter” the way you might think. 
5. Feed sparingly, based on the fish you have, and change 30% of the water per month. Yes, this will require new salt, or new saltwater, to buy. But it’s still cheap and certainly easy (to understand).
6. Your sand, and your water changes, are your filter!

Next: 

Cheap and easy


----------

